# Figure 8



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm building a 4'X8' folding layout. The idea is on paper soon and the track and gap issue is figure out. I wanna do code 100 track, sectional and 22" curved radius. I'll mainly run my 2 Bachmann 4-8-4's. Whats a good crossing I can use so my engines and coaches won't hang up? I look at the 90 degree crossings and they seem to sharp! Maybe a 45 degree or so? If some one could sketch a track plan, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I drew out a few. I figure a 60 degree crossing will work. I keep having issues with the 2 loops.


----------

